# Share your horse embarrassment story!



## DozerGirl (Sep 23, 2013)

So I was afraid that my big fat draft cross would embarrass me at the clinic we rode in this weekend and she did! Please share embarrassing behavior stories and I will share mine first. Went in the arena to walk around at the far end to warm up. She can be sassy when there are other horses coming and going (like, why does that other horse get to leave??) so I was on guard. I suddenly felt her back arch a little and her head dropped. I remember thinking, oh god she's going to buck! But she didn't. She just laid down! Just dropped into the sand. I stepped off her in time to not have my foot smushed, then made her get up. Oh. My. Gawd. The walk back to the mounting block was endless, not to mention the mixed reactions from the people watching! Please to me your horse stories so I can feel some sympathy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh man, that is so funny! I used to ride this bratty haflinger pony - I could so see him doing something like that.

The first thing that comes to mind is what my gelding did the other day. I walked into the arena just as a bunch of other horses were leaving. He didn't like that very much, but I stayed on anyways. He got progressively worse and worse so I decided to get off and free lunge him (like I have done numerous times before). As soon as I let him loose he galloped to the gate and leaped over the fence and chair that was behind the fence. Then proceeded to gallop up the hill to his buddies. So dramatic, lol.


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a few minor embarrassing ones. 

One day I tacked up my horse.. and went to the indoor ring. Earlier that day I went out and just bought all my tack. New saddle, bridle, girth.. ect. Anyway.. we get to the indoor, and I tighten up my girth. Now.. I had to go up to the top billet on each side. (This was probably a good warning).. But anyway, there was already a bunch of people riding, and parents watching their kids. I put my foot in the stirrup, went to go put my weight on it.. and the whole **** saddle went sliding underneath.. and me right on my ***. Haha. I'm sitting on the floor.. my horse is just kind of looking like wtf.. and this little Lady comes over and asks me if I'm okay lol. I left and bought a new girth-- the right size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DozerGirl (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't believe no one else has any stories. C'mon! Share 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

I am going to blame this on menopause or a 'senior moment'... ;-P

So, I use these types of spurs:

http://www.thetackstop.com/bumper.htm

One day, I was rushed to get ready to ride and got done just in time to meet a friend and another neighbor (notice I didn't say friend as she is forever telling everybody how she knows more than them about anything horse <blah blah blah>). When we met up, the first thing Mrs. Knowitall says to me is I have my spurs on backwards and I looked down to find the bumpers on the outside vs inside. Dang!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm sure I have one, I just can't think of it right now. Must.. Have.. More.. Coffee.. subbing in the mean time.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Ugh, I have so many. xD

When I was 16 I purchased an eight month old filly to break myself. I knew how to train horses to do simple things under saddle, but had never even come close to breaking one myself. It was definitely a learning experience x.x

Anyway! One day I was turning her out. He turned around to walk toward the gate and she was tearing around the pen. As she ran past she kicked me right in the bum. It was so embarrassing x.x


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ha ha ha, I've got the best one. Didn't happen to me but to a gal with ample boobs. She was wearing a bad bra, big T shirt and a too large flannel shirt. Horse came off the third barrel and went to bucking. She came off, landed in a squatting position and was naked from the waist up. Her bra, T shirt and flannel were hanging on the horn as neat as you please as he raced for the starting line.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is another one:


The other day I was XC schooling and my horse refused two fences out of about 12(due to me looking down!! grrr!). Anyways I was telling my trainer "good thing I wait for my horse to jump and keep my heels down". Next set of fences he refuses and I fly off over his head. Guess I don't keep my heals down and wait like I thought I did, huh?!


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I felt super moron a couple weeks ago.

I got so flustered, was in a rush and my lesson horse doesn't like to stand. I somehow put the saddle pad backwards. I felt like a moron when my coach pointed it out.


----------



## polowrapfiend (Nov 7, 2013)

i was at the end of my lesson a cpl weeks ago & we were dismounting. My foot got stuck in the stirrup & i ended up flat on my butt in the dirt, pretty sure the snort coming from my horse was her laughing at me. so not only did everyone else laugh but my horse did too. nbd lol. 

(though im pretty sure i end up on my butt somehow at least once a week at the barn lol)


----------

